# T-track / mitre track - where to get it?



## bp122 (16 Jul 2020)

Looking to make my router table finally.
Have all the bits except mitre tracks for the mitre fence and the main fence. 

I know ujk have then and so do incra along with some on fleabay. 
But,
1. Where is the most cost effective place to buy from
2. What is the max length one dare buy without risking curves and bends
3. Is it really cheaper / better to cut t slots using a router?
4. Any alternatives that are neat, and Smooth to operate and offer the same versatility?
5. Any tips for a first time router build apart from the obvious which is to keep it simple? 

Thanks. (homer)


----------



## Droogs (16 Jul 2020)

banggood is where I got mine for my tables 8 x 1.2m. Far cheaper than any UK supplier but they did take a few weeks to get here


----------



## sunnybob (17 Jul 2020)

I used UJK T and mitre slot tracks. NO, its not the cheapest, but it is RED :lol: :lol: 
Previously, I used some cheap alloy slot and it was rubbish and folded over under the lightest pressure.
UJK is excellent quality, I have tightened clamps pretty tight and the track shows no sign of bending.
I used a router with the axminster purpose bit. All worked very well.


----------



## robgul (17 Jul 2020)

I have T track from several places:

Axminster - they seem to do 2 sorts - one in red and the UJK which is orange - both excellent, but a bit pricey
Aliexpress from China - stuff I have is fine but takes an age (6 - 7 weeks) to arrive
Banggood from China (but some ships from the UK) - again pretty good, mine arrived in about 10 days (in blue!)
ebay - various suppliers but beware some are China despatch and take a long time to arrive

.... and I've also bought clamps from Banggood and Aliexpress (as well as a couple from Axminster)


----------



## bp122 (17 Jul 2020)

Thanks guys.

Looking at the responses, banggood is the option for my pocket as the ukj is quite expensive. 

How is the quality of the Chinese flip stops you get from banggood or fleabay? Do they need tweaking or are they downright junk?


----------



## Droogs (17 Jul 2020)

Banggood's kit seems to be OK from what I've had and the give you an idea you can check out the youtube channel "hooked on wood" as he does reviews of kit from the site.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (18 Jul 2020)

How much do you need?


----------



## Hornbeam (18 Jul 2020)

I have bought quite a bit from bangood even if it galls me every time I do
Mitre track, flip stops, mitre guide for sawbench.
All good quality and sometimes better than stuff I have bought from UKJ at less than half teh price


----------



## bp122 (18 Jul 2020)

I am a bit torn between the incra from Mr. Sefton and the banggood. 

I need
1. a preferable 1.2m track for the table saw fence rail, if not I can do with 1m and a bit from another one.

2. 800mm for my table saw fence itself for featherboards etc.

3. 800mm to cut up into bits for the lh and rh side on the router fence

4. 800mm for the flip stops (this can wait longer than the others)

I am also a bit confused as to which ones to use. There are two types as I have seen on incra and banggood.

A. The mitre track which has a 19mm wide opening in the middle

B. Overall (external) width is 19mm 

There are both the above types with and without space to stick the scales. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Lonsdale73 (18 Jul 2020)

I have bought Incra mitre track, t-track and t-track plus and yes, it's nice but pricey. I bought some UJK 'universal' t-track which looked nice but wasn't exactly universal as it wouldn't accept any of my Incra accessories or my Bessey clamps. I've also used a lot of generic, self-coloured t-track which works every bit as well as the Incra stuff but without the hefty price or the nice looks.

Mitre track, as it name implies is sized for 'standard' mitre guides. T-Track is narrower,better suited to jigs and - UJK excepted - generally accepts 6mm or 1/4" bolts, ideal for securing shopmade stops and hold-down.

Your post reminded me to check the contents of a 'forgotten' box I spotted in the roof space the other day. Now I've checked it it contains the rest of a load of t-track I ordered a while ago. There are three 1.2m lengths. I don't know how this compares with Banggood prices but if that's any use to you then you can have it for £30 posted.


----------



## bp122 (18 Jul 2020)

And sold! Pm coming your way!
Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (18 Jul 2020)

Pleasure; reply sent


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (26 Nov 2020)

'Track' of some description is on my list for my 'multifunction' bench but what is the general opinion - mitre track at 30mm external width or T track at 19mm ? any advice greatly received


----------

